# Going to give blood (:!!!



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Finally!!! In 13 days I can give blood  ! Just thought y'all should know LOL !


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

-prepper- said:


> Finally!!! In 13 days I can give blood  ! Just thought y'all should know LOL !


did you just recently give or were you unable to give prior?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I never give blood. Blood drives are just another way for the government to collect my DNA, clone me and then replace me with a more docile and controllable version of myself. I know because it has already happened once. I used to be very angry and militaristic. Now I am just agitated and defensive. Next time around I could end up slightly annoyed and tolerant. Nobody wants that.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

-prepper-..? Text me. Um. We need to talk about some thing you over looked.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If things go bad there is going to be alot of people giving blood.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I never give blood. Blood drives are just another way for the government to collect my DNA, clone me and then replace me with a more docile and controllable version of myself. I know because it has already happened once. I used to be very angry and militaristic. Now I am just agitated and defensive. Next time around I could end up slightly annoyed and tolerant. Nobody wants that.


I kinda picture Magus being the before , cloning and Sentry as the after?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep. And if they clone us one more time we will end up being Piers Morgan. Well, if they clone us one more time and hit us in the head with a brick.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Well either way Sentry , I like to think about how I may saw 3 lives !  , ad if the government wants my blood , well then I guess they can have it ! XD . It just makes me feel good to think I might save a child's life or a cancer patient , or anyone !


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

-prepper- said:


> Well either way Sentry , I like to think about how I may saw 3 lives !  , ad if the government wants my blood , well then I guess they can have it ! XD . It just makes me feel good to think I might save a child's life or a cancer patient , or anyone !


Way to go. There is only blood in the banks because of donors thinking ahead.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

PipLogan said:


> Lol ain't nobody got time for that!


Priceless!


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Whatever you do don't give em your phone number at check in, especially if you're a universal donor, they'll call Everytime there's a blood drive within 50 miles. And it's always when you're napping or doing some other important task!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

In Canada at least, you can tell them not to call and they will stop, not sure if things are run the same down there. It can go from a friendly reminder to a pain with them though.


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Man that want good ! It didn't hurt or anything ! Even got 250 free band aids xD


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I gave this week too! the blood bank here offers points for every time and then the points are redeemable online for Amazon gift cards, sports bottles, jackets, all kinds of stuff. And, I can view my pulse/bp and cholesterol levels. Since my cholesterol was really good, I celebrated with a bacon cheeseburger and fries


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Dakine said:


> I gave this week too! the blood bank here offers points for every time and then the points are redeemable online for Amazon gift cards, sports bottles, jackets, all kinds of stuff. And, I can view my pulse/bp and cholesterol levels. Since my cholesterol was really good, I celebrated with a bacon cheeseburger and fries


Thats awesome that they do that. Especially the free tests. I can put the labs in for my self but it seems like a waste of a stick. And if I go to donate, its usually so far out of my way the cost of my time and money loss are prohibitive. Silly how life is sometimes.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

drfacefixer said:


> Thats awesome that they do that. Especially the free tests. I can put the labs in for my self but it seems like a waste of a stick. And if I go to donate, its usually so far out of my way the cost of my time and money loss are prohibitive. Silly how life is sometimes.


They pull the bus right up in front of my office, so it's really super convenient!

my first attempt failed, pulse too high, I'd just been arguing with my gf and I'd had a couple of mickey D's breakfast burritos full of carbs so I was over 100 and thats no bueno

next attempt failed because the needle infiltrated the vein (poked out the other side) and then it rolled out, which AC air contaminated the blood they HAD collected, and it was ruined! 

next attempt failed, the bus was at a business down the street, I was super busy at work and it was like maybe 2 days after the OK tornado, I got there right as they were shutting down  I tried!!!

YAY! this week finally they got good blood 

after the Boston bombings, we sent 10 units, if it is going coast to coast, that means it's REALLY important. I urge anyone that can, who doesnt have any of the concerns they list in the questions form to donate as often as possible!

The cop that got shot by those bombing *******s, they kept him alive with a NON-STOP transfusion while they did micro-surgery on his wounds to repair all of the catastrophic damage!!! How freaking cool is that?!??!! he's still alive on Fathers Day because (in part) people all over the country donated blood!


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Dakine said:


> They pull the bus right up in front of my office, so it's really super convenient!
> 
> my first attempt failed, pulse too high, I'd just been arguing with my gf and I'd had a couple of mickey D's breakfast burritos full of carbs so I was over 100 and thats no bueno
> 
> ...


I've been in surgeries where we've had to transfused up to 24 units on the first go a round. There was a massive transfusion called the other day for postpartum hemorrhage. Two new twins almost lost their mom before they even had a chance to meet.  Very thankful for those that donate.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Every so often, they pull the bloodmobile out here in front of OU Med. I always think its funny because the OK blood institute is right across the street. People really can't go over there to donate?


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

valannb22 said:


> Every so often, they pull the bloodmobile out here in front of OU Med. I always think its funny because the OK blood institute is right across the street. People really can't go over there to donate?


It might be if silly if its the same company. But Many blood banks are not nonprofit. When AIDs hit, it showed a huge vulnerability in our national blood banking system. President Reagan years prior had just slashed the FDA budget and at that time only 1 in 4 banks were being screened for regulations due to the cuts. New guidelines are obviously now in place but because of the serious potential to infect thousands of people at a time, it's become common place to have a high dollar cost (currently a few hundred dollars) attached to each bag of donated blood. This cost covers the quality assurance in place to greatly minimize the risks of blood born pathogens. It gets even crazier you you start talking about cross matching for antigen specific blood or blood products like coag factors. The good news is that it's available and is not cost prohibitive. where as in the early 80s, if you had hemophilia, the technology for blood transfusions needed to keep you alive were there - but you would likely die from a hepatitis infection by the age of thirty. The cost of transfusing unscreened blood was roughly $80 , screened blood was well over $2000 to test for common pathogens. A hemophiliac A patient may need multiple transfusions a week. And back then factors were spun down from multiple donors which gave the recipient about a 1 : 80 chance of getting a blood borne pathogen. With odds like that the cost to benefit ratio made it outrageous to think these individuals had a chance at living a long life.


----------



## carnut1100 (Oct 9, 2008)

Here in Australia the Red Cross is the o ly blood bank. 
It is against the law to be paid or otherwise induced to donate, however they can pay for your parking meter if their own car park is full. 
Likewise if you are on the bone marrow register and are asked to donate they will pay your travel and accommodation costs but cannot do anything else.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

drfacefixer said:


> It might be if silly if its the same company. But Many blood banks are not nonprofit. When AIDs hit, it showed a huge vulnerability in our national blood banking system. President Reagan years prior had just slashed the FDA budget and at that time only 1 in 4 banks were being screened for regulations due to the cuts. New guidelines are obviously now in place but because of the serious potential to infect thousands of people at a time, it's become common place to have a high dollar cost (currently a few hundred dollars) attached to each bag of donated blood. This cost covers the quality assurance in place to greatly minimize the risks of blood born pathogens. It gets even crazier you you start talking about cross matching for antigen specific blood or blood products like coag factors. The good news is that it's available and is not cost prohibitive. where as in the early 80s, if you had hemophilia, the technology for blood transfusions needed to keep you alive were there - but you would likely die from a hepatitis infection by the age of thirty. The cost of transfusing unscreened blood was roughly $80 , screened blood was well over $2000 to test for common pathogens. A hemophiliac A patient may need multiple transfusions a week. And back then factors were spun down from multiple donors which gave the recipient about a 1 : 80 chance of getting a blood borne pathogen. With odds like that the cost to benefit ratio made it outrageous to think these individuals had a chance at living a long life.


Its the same company.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

valannb22 said:


> Its the same company.


Well, I got nothing then. Maybe they are playing up to peoples good old fashion laziness?


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

ras1219como said:


> Whatever you do don't give em your phone number at check in, especially if you're a universal donor, they'll call Everytime there's a blood drive within 50 miles. And it's always when you're napping or doing some other important task!


Yea , I found that out real quick 0.0


----------

